# Finn- suddenly barking



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Senior dog question: My golden Finn will turn 13 in October, and he just had a good wellness exam with full CBC and NAISD profile etc. All was good. He struggles with spondyliosisin his spine, but does very well on Gabapentin, Rimadyl, and cold laser. He has a touch of lar par and has mild idopathic epilepsy well controlled. 

The last 48 hours he has been barking nonstop, and he has not been a barker ever in his life. The whole household is usually asleep by now, but he is barking and barking. I thought maybe he was vocalizing some pain so took him in today, but the vet did not find any problem and I can't either. I went over him head to toe, brushed and petted him looking for anything unusual. He doesnt seem painful; I offered him an extra meal a little while ago, and he was thrilled to eat ( usually a decent eater but not a big eater), his eyes are bright, no temp- he just is restless and barking. He usually is a wise old soul and has never acted this way. What could be going on? 

We all need some sleep, even Finn.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Has he had any new medications? Gracie was given drontal plus(?) and about 4 hours later became very restless and agitated and barked all night. In her case she calmed down and the barking stopped just before dawn. Vet said it couldn't be the drontal but she behaved exactly the same way after the 2nd dose, 2 weeks later.

Any girls in heat around? Animals wandering around outside?

Hope it's nothing serious and he's back to his normal self asap.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Gee, I wish I had a good idea, but really have none. Could it be senile dementia? Is there a critter of some sort around?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Any earthquake activity nearby, within a few hundred miles? 

Does he seem confused?


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

New sounds? The coyotes up here are more vocal lately and the deer are more active as they head into rutting season...

New gadgets or machinery in the house? Smoke alarms? Air conditioning?

Is he panting? Anyone else sick?

I've been through dementia with several of mine over the years and none of them barked. Mostly pacing, panting, and whining, but they were all clearly anxious during the behavior.

is it possible he's developing an intolerance to one of his meds? It can happen, after years of taking them, but your vet would know best.

I'm sorry...it's so hard when we can't soothe them, I know.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions. The vet did raise his Gabapentin from 100 to 300(?). The coyotes are out at night, and it may be he would have gone to the windows in the past, but now his back makes it not worth getting up? He still plays with Lush in the morning and goes on slow hikes with Sayer. He doesn't seem to have any dementia but he does seem like his hearing is going. I cal him and he doesn't hear, or everyone gets cookies and he doesn't hear that- which he would have been the first one there. I love him so much- I just don't want himi to be in any pain I dont know about! It is so out of character for him to bark all day and night- but he is not doing any of the things he does when in back pain. I am confused!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

TheZ's said:


> Has he had any new medications? Gracie was given drontal plus(?) and about 4 hours later became very restless and agitated and barked all night. In her case she calmed down and the barking stopped just before dawn. Vet said it couldn't be the drontal but she behaved exactly the same way after the 2nd dose, 2 weeks later.
> 
> Any girls in heat around? Animals wandering around outside?
> 
> Hope it's nothing serious and he's back to his normal self asap.


That is a good thought. Maybe I will backslide to his old level of gabapentin. Thank you!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

My 14 yr old just started barking in the evening hours. He normally is vocal for when he determines it to be "cookie time", but now when he thinks everyone should be in bed, to include me, he pants/barks/paces until he can get us to bed & then crashes out.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I looked up the side effects of gabapentin and actually sedation is more typical, but I know in some pets some sedatives can have a reverse effect and give them an excitative reaction. My Jack was very agitated and had apparent nightmares on any dose higher than half a Tramadol a day. 

If the new dose of gaba is the one variable you know has changed, I'm with you...I'd take him back down to the old level and see if he improves?

Poor pup..poor you!

ETA: Any new or newish supplements? Some can interact with medications?


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

First thought I had was that he might be losing his hearing. 
And yes, it could also be the higher dose of Gabapentin. 
In my BIL, Gabapentin caused hallucinations and he had to stop the meds.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Maybe tinnitus? Constant ringing in the ears drive me nuts and maybe he is asking you to turn it off. Just a guess, hope you get it figure it out.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Hope it's just the meds. Sending good thoughts. I love the Golden Oldies.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Hope sweet Finn gets feeling better. It's so frustrating trying to figure out what's bothering our fur babies when they can't tell us. Are his pupils equal and normally reactive to light and his gums normal?


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Joker takes a low dose of prednisone, which helps with seizures and with neurological pain related to calcification of his lower spine. It makes a world of difference in his mobility and general quality of life. Just a thought...

I hope you figure out what is going on with Finn and that he gets back to normal soon.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Jill I am troubled that Finn is having issues. Tuff is taking a 300mg capsule of Gabapentin 2 times a day. It has not caused any weird side effects . I hope that old boy feels better quickly.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

GoldenCamper said:


> Maybe tinnitus? Constant ringing in the ears drive me nuts and maybe he is asking you to turn it off. Just a guess, hope you get it figure it out.


That is a really good idea. I will take him to Portland Veterinary Specialists if he continues tonight.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

AlanK said:


> Jill I am troubled that Finn is having issues. Tuff is taking a 300mg capsule of Gabapentin 2 times a day. It has not caused any weird side effects . I hope that old boy feels better quickly.


It is confusing. He was great in the woods today, splashing in the stream and playbowing with Lush/ doing Uppy Puppy. He even chased a squirrel. He is eating great. It seems like the barking only happens on downtime. He doesnt act the way he does when painful. It is alsmost like he doesnt know he is barking. It is a nice friendly bark- but all, all night omg. Monotone bark.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

kellyguy said:


> Hope sweet Finn gets feeling better. It's so frustrating trying to figure out what's bothering our fur babies when they can't tell us. Are his pupils equal and normally reactive to light and his gums normal?


Yes pupils equal and gums really good deep pink. Very confusing mystery.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Aw, poor Finn and poor you. Could it be canine cognitive dysfunction syndrome? It almost sounds like su downing in people.

If you can't find anything in the physical environment causing his barking, or figure out why it affects him and not the others, I would definitely go to the vet.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Could something have happened in the woods or stream to cause this? Maybe something got into his ear? Or a tiny tick on his scalp? All-night barking is the pits. I hope you find the cause quickly!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Any update on Finn? Hope all is well and he's back to his sweet self.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I think he is losing some of his hearing, and maybe is testing the waters. He doesnt hear the cookie jar, or the usual command ALL DOGS for switching paths in the woods. I think he is not completely deaf, but just suddenly his hearing has waned significantly. He is feeling wonderful- he playbowed to Sayer this morning and did Uppy Puppy all through the walk today. It is just the barking is odd and totally new.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

*our seniors barking*



Ljilly28 said:


> I think he is losing some of his hearing, and maybe is testing the waters. He doesnt hear the cookie jar, or the usual command ALL DOGS for switching paths in the woods. I think he is not completely deaf, but just suddenly his hearing has waned significantly. He is feeling wonderful- he playbowed to Sayer this morning and did Uppy Puppy all through the walk today. It is just the barking is odd and totally new.


My kooper, has started barking,at odd times, his bark is very different than it was when younger, tone is lower, I am interested in what you have learned about finn.:wavey:


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm just seeing this now. You may want to look up Canine Cognitive Dysfunction. It's (in basic terms) the doggy version of alzheimers. It starts with sundowners type symptoms. Barking, restlessness and asking to go out as soon as it gets dark out. It progresses to barking and pacing and in our case, digging at the carpet. It can go on for hours or even all night long. When it first started for our girl, a melatonin in the evening settled her down. After a few months, it progressed to the pacing, barking (monotone, not distressed sounding) and digging at the carpet. It had become full blown CCD.

There are lots of natural supplements that will help, if this is what's going on with Finn. We used Cholodin and Neutricks plus coconut oil, fish oil and a digestive enzyme. At night we would give her melatonin and a 5 mg valium. She also had to have a walk at night or she couldn't sleep. Changes in her routine would also cause her to have a bad night (if we had to go out of town or we didn't go to bed at our normal time).

Lots of senior dogs go through this and have a long, long life. Our girl was 14 when she developed it and was doing extremely well with our management, but she had other issues (orthopedic) that took her from us.


----------

